# 66 GTO Engine Bay



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Evening All

I'm in the process of acquiring some odds and ends for some winter repair and upgrade on the wife's 66 GTO tri-power 4 speed.

The car is missing some decals namely the tire pressure, battery and anti freeze decals.

I see that Ames has them which is good. What I need to know is where do they go.
The car was originally sold in Florida, so would it have had a factory installed of dealer installed anti freeze? (no A/C).

From some pics I have deduced that the Tire Pressure decal goes inside the glove book on the back of the door. (Left Side).

Thanks to all who respond.

Omni:cheers


----------

